# Sgt. Daniel Gurr, 3rd Recon Battalion



## AWP (Aug 7, 2011)

Blue Skies

What a rough two weeks in SOF across the board. 

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=14714



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> Sgt. Daniel D. Gurr, 21, of Vernal, Utah, died Aug. 5 while conducting combat operations in Helmand province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to the 3rd Reconnaissance Battalion, 3rd Marine Division, II Marine Expeditionary Force (Forward), Okinawa, Japan.
> For additional background information on this Marine, news media representatives may contact the 3rd Marine Division public affairs office at 011-81-611-745-0790.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 7, 2011)

R.I.P. warrior.... I'm sorry for this lost...


----------



## Muppet (Aug 7, 2011)

R.I.P. warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Aug 7, 2011)

Rest in peace.


----------



## is friday (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP Marine. Semper Fi.


----------



## tova (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP brother.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP brother recon


----------



## Sicilian Lass (Aug 7, 2011)

Geez 

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rest in peace Marine


----------



## CDG (Aug 7, 2011)

Too much of this, especially lately.  

RIP Marine.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 8, 2011)

Rest Easy Marine.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2011)

Rest Easy, Marine.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.
Just got the latest AF Times; most sad to see so many listed.......so very sad.


----------



## blackmore_dark (Aug 16, 2011)

Rest in peace, marine.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 17, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## 03cpl (Aug 18, 2011)

Rest in peace.

A couple of guys from my company did the honors at his funeral. I can tell you the whole town went all out to honor this Marine. Semper Fi.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2011)

03cpl said:


> Rest in peace.
> 
> A couple of guys from my company did the honors at his funeral. *I can tell you the whole town went all out to honor this Marine.* Semper Fi.



...as well they should!  That's awesome to hear.  RIP Marine.


----------

